# [gelöst] dbdesigner, mysql, oracle

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir dbdesigner gemergt. Das Programm startet ohne Problemme, aber wenn ich mich an eine mysql-db connecten möchte, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Connection to database failed. Unable to Load libmysqlclient.so
```

aber

```
acer@root # ll /opt/DBDesigner4/Linuxlib/libmys*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     24 23. Nov 13:54 /opt/DBDesigner4/Linuxlib/libmysqlclient.so -> libmysqlclient.so.10.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 196472 23. Nov 13:54 /opt/DBDesigner4/Linuxlib/libmysqlclient.so.10.0.0

```

Also die Datei ist da. Das Problemm tritt immer auf, ob ich dgdesigner als normaler user oder auch als root starte. Mysql-Damon läuft auch, die Eingabe-Parameter sind alle richtig. Ich kann mich auch über phpmyadmin mit der DB verbinden.

Kennt jemand einen Rat ?

Danke im Voraus.Last edited by misterxx on Sat Feb 26, 2005 12:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## misterxx

Kennt jemand vielleicht einen anderen DB-Designer der für MySQL eventuell auch für Oracle Datenbanken geeignet ist ?

Designer muss möglichmachen die Datenbankschemata in ERD in einer graphischen Oberfläche modellieren und nach diesen Schema automatisch die Tabellen anlegen. Ein solcher kostenlöser Tool wäre natürlich von Vorteil  :Smile: 

Wer kann welchen empfehlen ?

----------

## kommarich

eventuell könnte 'rekall' etwas für Dich sein...

----------

## misterxx

 *kommarich wrote:*   

> eventuell könnte 'rekall' etwas für Dich sein...

 

danke für den Vorschlag. Aber Rekall ist mehr eine Alternative für Microsoft Access. Mit Rekall lassen sich auf einfache Art und Weise Datenbank-Applikationen auf Basis von Formularen und Reports bauen. Es ist kein Designer, der ERDs modellieren und sie in DB abbilden kann.

Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag.

----------

## kommarich

hoppla, da habe ich in der Eile wohl das Wörtchen "ERD" überlesen...

Das kann 'rekall' nicht.

Dann hier noch einen weiteren Vorschlag:

http://www.finus.com.pl/sqlview_d.htm

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum dbdesigner bei Dir nicht läuft. Ich habe den ge-emerged und mit startdb gestartet. Er hat sich an MySQL angemeldet und alles prima...

----------

## derFrank

Hatte das selbe Problem (could not open libmysqlclient.so) auch hier auf dem System, bin dann irgendwo im DBDesigner-Forum auf den Fix gestossen, das man evtl die lib im DBDesigner-Directory durch einen link auf die lib von mysql selbst ersetzen sollte

Also:  

```

root# cd /opt/DBDesigner4/Linuxlib/

Linuxlib # mv libmysqlclient.so libmysqlclient.so.bak

Linuxlib # ln -s /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.12.0.0 libmysqlclient.so

```

Der o.g. Fix funktioniert natürlich nur für den Fall das mysql auf dem selben rechner läuft wie DBDesigner, falls nicht könnte aber evtl. ein umkopieren der Datei vom mysql-Server helfen.

Die Verbindung scheint bei mir jetzt erstmal zu funktionieren...  :Very Happy: 

hth  Frank

----------

## derFrank

...bin erst heute wieder dazu gekommen weiter zu testen, leider stellt sich heraus das es wohl doch noch nicht richtig funktioniert...

beim Verbindungsaufbau zwischen DBDesigner und mysql kommt zwar jetzt wie gesagt der o.g. Fehler nicht mehr, allerdings stürzt der DBDesigner mir ab wenn ich versuche irgendeine Aktion auf der DB auszuführen (DBDesigner-Fenster "friert ein", keine Fehlermeldung in der Konsole)

hat da vielleicht irgend jemand in der Zwischenzeit mehr rausgefunden?

----------

## linuxreaktor

Hallo,

hab mich auch lange damit rumgeschlagen, einfach Glibc ohne nptl kompilieren, und schwupps funktioniert es wieder so wie zuvor, Lokal, übers Netz und mit der mitgelieferten libmysqlclient.so.10.0.0 

gruß David

----------

## hopfe

Ich weiß ja nicht welche Funktionen du genau benötigst, aber hast du schon mal das CLAY-Plugin für Eclipse getestet?

----------

## misterxx

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> Ich weiß ja nicht welche Funktionen du genau benötigst, aber hast du schon mal das CLAY-Plugin für Eclipse getestet?

 

danke für den Vorschlag. Ich bin aber auf die DBDesigner angewiesen.

Der Tip von linuxreaktor scheint geholfen zu haben.

Danke an alle für die Hilfe.

----------

